# Top water bite.



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

Anyone seeing a good topwater bite yet? Buzzbaits, poppers, walk-the-dog plugs, etc. Just seems like it never really turned on at my fishing holes...


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I know what you are saying about it not turning on. I have been fishing Apple Valley the last few weeks frequently and have not caught the first first on topwater yet. One evening we were out there after dark and there were fish busting the surface all over the place. We finally convinced ourselves that it must not have been bass. We could not catch them after sundown on anything that evening, topwater or otherwise. 

We have been starting to pick up more fish the last week but still nothing on topwater.


----------



## Oldfox1939 (Apr 14, 2004)

Went to my favorite place tonight and cast a "Bandit Footloose" for about an hour....not a strike.

Would hope they turn on with the cooler nights.


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

I've caught quite a few on my personal favorite top water bait a segmented Jitterbug.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Jitterbug struck out. Yep, the Jitterbug is one of my favorites from many years ago. I tried one of them in my failed attempts as well. I can remember many nights spent on the lake with the Jitterbug keeping me busy.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

A fun topwater bite lake for me is Chautauqua Lake in New York. I love throwing a Tiny Torpedo there in the river. We've caught some great fish there and they way they explode on a torpedo is nothing but awesome! I'll be going there in several weeks I think.


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

I've caught 2 on a buzzbait this year, but they were nice ones.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Yesterday, (10-1) the topwater bite was on at Piedmont. Totaled 60 bass caught and missed hqalf as many as we caught! All on top, except for a couple on spinnerbaits!


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2004)

I am a fairly new angler, and have caught about a dozen fish on topwater baits. The water in the lakes I fish is very seldom still enough (lots of ski boats) to use topwater baits effectively. Jitterbugs and poppers are my favorite, with the Muskie Bug being my most used topwater bait. Topwater is one heck of a fight, no matter what the size of the fish!!!


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

you need to get into some of those shallower bays if you are fishing just the main lake areas with the ski boats and what not. also hit some ponds!


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

My favorite topwater bait is a Spittin' Image. I like points early in the morning that have creek or river channel that run up close to them!


----------



## UDBasser (Apr 9, 2004)

My favorite topwater by far is the sammy. Those bass down on Kentucky/Barkley destroy sammies. The faster the retrieve the more hits you got and the explosive they were. Sometimes you couldnt reel fast enough to get it away from the fish if you tried.


----------



## dsmith_88 (Feb 6, 2005)

My favorite fishing is topwater for bass. My family and myself has had the most luck With the Jointed Jitterbug no matter the color, ecspecially in lakes and ponds, but also in the river. The key is to start in the evening when it is starting to get a little dark, but can still see and fish all night. your best bet is to hit the shallow spots in lake around the edges. Throw out your line and allow it to sit a few minutes, then reel in stopping once in a while, jerk a few times, wait and then reel in. 

My favorite catch ever was after a few casts and no hits, I casted my line again and right when it was about to hit the water a little over 5lb largemouth jumped out of the water and caught the lure. It was around 6:30 pm in late july.


----------



## bones (Dec 31, 2004)

i also have to go with the jitterbug.another good one is the zara puppy.caught some big fish on it last year.you guys ever tried the floating worms?caught a couple on them last year.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

ahh gotta love the buzzbait. I use it to throw over big weed beds in the summer to cover water.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

The hedon torpedo, jitterbugs and and hulla poppers are my favorites but u cant rule out stick baits. I fish them in the evenings and nights temp permitting!


----------

